# Eure Vorschläge für das Special "So schnell ist ihr PC wirklich" (Ausgabe 11/2011)



## PCGH_Stephan (31. August 2011)

*Eure Vorschläge für das Special "So schnell ist ihr PC wirklich" (Ausgabe 11/2011)*

Wir beginnen in Kürze mit der Arbeit an einem Artikel mit dem Arbeitstitel "So schnell ist ihr PC wirklich", in dem wir voraussichtlich 25 CPU-/Grafikkarten-Kombinationen in sechs Spielen und vier Auflösungen testen. Es soll aufgezeigt werden, welche Grafikkarte und welche CPU gut zusammenpassen und wann eher die Grafikkarte bzw. die CPU limitiert. Im Prinzip geht es darum aufzuzeigen, ob das Aufrüsten des verwendeten PCs überhaupt sinnvoll ist oder nicht.

Bei den sechs Spielen haben wir an folgende gedacht:
Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Crysis 2 (DX11)
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Dirt 3
Metro 2033
Starcraft 2

Bei den Auflösungen haben wir an folgende gedacht:
1.680 x 1.050
1.920 x 1.080
1.920 x 1.080 "High Quality" mit fordernden Bildverbesserungsmaßnahmen
2.560 x 1.440

Sind euch bei dem Thema allgemein eher Skalierungs-Benchmarks, klassische Balken-Benchmarks oder Benchmarks in anderer Gestalt (bitte erläutern!) lieber?
Zur Verdeutlichung - so sieht ein Skalierungs-Benchmark aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denkbar sind z. B. 5 CPUs unter der X-Achse und 5 Grafikkarten in unterschiedlichen Farben.

Der Artikel landet in der PC Games Hardware 11/2011 und wird sehr umfangreich. Als Nebenschauplätze sind z. B. Optik-Mods, DirectX 11, SSAA/MLAA und Multi-GPU denkbar. Was würdet ihr gerne in einem dazugehörigen Video auf der Heft-DVD sehen?

*Wir freuen uns über Anregungen und Kritik.*


----------



## Gast1111 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Special "So schnell ist ihr PC wirklich" (Ausgabe 11/2011)*

Definitiv Skalierungsbenchmark  Sieht am besten aus 
Video sollte vllt. die versch. Setups, der "Gewinner" (die beiden die am besten miteinander skalieren) usw. rein 


Edit: Bei den Spielen Deus Ex raus und Anno rein, sonst sind zuviele Shooter und Anno ist halt sau beliebt


----------



## HomieStylez (1. September 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Special "So schnell ist ihr PC wirklich" (Ausgabe 11/2011)*

Ich wäre ebenfalls für Skalierungsbenchmark, ich denke, das dies das Thema am besten darstellen kann.

Wird der Artikel auch noch den PhenomII x4 955 enthalten?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. September 2011)

*Jetzt PCGH 11/2011 mitgestalten: Vorschläge für den Artikel So schnell ist Ihr PC wirklich!*

Ich fände eine Aufstellung schön wo man auch erkennen kann wo bei welcher Kombination die CPU oder die GPU limitiert


----------



## Heady978 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Special "So schnell ist ihr PC wirklich" (Ausgabe 11/2011)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Edit: Bei den Spielen Deus Ex raus und Anno rein, sonst sind zuviele Shooter und Anno ist halt sau beliebt



Das seh ich ähnlich, irgendwie sollte da wenigstens ein Spiel dabei sein, welches die CPU auch etwas quält, also Anno oder Civ5. Welches dafür raus soll, wüßte ich nicht direkt. Auf meiner Abschussliste wären Deus EX und Battlefield, aber eigentlich auch nur, weil mich diese beiden Spiele halt nicht interessieren. Keine Ahnung, ob das technisch Sinn macht. 

Sonst hört sich das nach einem guten Testszenario an, dass auch zeitlich im Rahmen bleibt.


----------



## sfc (1. September 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Special "So schnell ist ihr PC wirklich" (Ausgabe 11/2011)*

In nem zugehörigen Video würde ich gerne sehen, wann und wie sich ein Limit bemerkbar macht. Läufts es ab einer bestimmten Einheitenzahl einfach nur immer langsamer oder fängt es an zu ruckeln? Und wie wirken sich verschiedene Einschränkungen in der Grafik auf Optik und FPS aus.


----------



## Freakless08 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Special "So schnell ist ihr PC wirklich" (Ausgabe 11/2011)*

Bitte auch einen Q6600 2,4GHz mit GF8600GT testen zum Vergleich.
Wie sieht aber der klassische Benchmark etc. aus? Gibts da auch ein Beispiel?

In einer etwas älteren Ausgabe gab es auch mal eine Übersicht von CPU und Graka (Tabelle) welche Aufrüstung sich lohnt 
(z.B. CPU limitiert , Konfiguartion ausgewogen , Grafikkarte Limitiert - jedenfalls so irgendwie in der Richtung) sowas wäre auch wieder toll


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. September 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Special "So schnell ist ihr PC wirklich" (Ausgabe 11/2011)*



HomieStylez schrieb:


> Wird der Artikel auch noch den PhenomII x4 955 enthalten?


 Wir werden wohl zumindest einen Phenom II X4 verwenden; gut möglich, dass es sich dabei um den beliebten X4 955 BE handelt.


Freakless08 schrieb:


> Bitte auch einen Q6600 2,4GHz mit GF8600GT testen zum Vergleich.
> Der Skalierungsbenchmark sieht ok aus... Wie sieht aber der klassische aus? Gibts da auch ein Beispiel?


Ein klassischer Balken-Benchmark ist z. B. hier zu sehen: Asus Mars II im Test: Die extremste Grafikkarte der Welt - Wahnsinn done right - amd, grafikkarte, nvidia - Seite 3
Die Online-Variante unterscheidet sich zwar optisch etwas von der Version im Heft, aber der Grundaufbau ist gleich.


----------



## Deimos (1. September 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Special "So schnell ist ihr PC wirklich" (Ausgabe 11/2011)*

Zur Spieleliste:

Finde die ziemlich ausgewogen, sowohl CPU- als auch GPU-lastige Spiele dabei. Über Anno 1404 könnte man auf Grund der Anforderungen an die CPU tatsächlich noch nachdenken. Sonst aber gelunge Auswahl.

Übrigens, wird z.B. Metro nicht in DX11 getestet? Ich frage, weil es bei Crysis 2 explizit erwähnt ist (auf Grund des nachgelieferten Patches?)

Zu den Diagrammen:

Skalierungsdiagramme wären in der Tat toll. Im Rahmen dessen was aufgezeigt werden soll, nämlich eben die limitierende Komponente, wohl die beste Wahl. Sofern der Platz reicht kann man ja der Vollständigkeit halber noch ein paar wenige Balkendiagramme einfügen.

Übriges:

Die Auflösungen finde ich gut gewählt und decken wohl den Grossteil der genutzten Auflösungen ab.

Wenn ihr bei den Nebenschauplätzen auf MGPU eingeht, wäre allenfalls eine Darlegung der bekannten Probleme (insbesondere Mikroruckler) in einem Video interessant. So könnte sich jeder ein Bild machen, wie sich das subjektiv auf die Bildwiedergabe auswirkt. Den erhöhten Inputlag kann man so zwar schlecht zeigen, aber immerhin die MR.

Bin gespannt auf den Artikel, hört sich gut an!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. September 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Special "So schnell ist ihr PC wirklich" (Ausgabe 11/2011)*

Richtig getippt: Bei Crysis 2 habe ich es dazugeschrieben, da das DX11-Update erst mit Verspätung kam und das "klassische" Crysis 2 kein DX11 bietet. Wir werden bei allen Spielen nach Möglichkeit auf DX11 setzen.


----------



## Conqi (1. September 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Special "So schnell ist ihr PC wirklich" (Ausgabe 11/2011)*

Deus Ex stellt wahrlich keine hohen Anforderungen und daher wäre ich auch für Anno, viel gespielt und CPU-lastig(skaliert dabei aber sehr gut)


----------



## Freakless08 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Special "So schnell ist ihr PC wirklich" (Ausgabe 11/2011)*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ein klassischer Balken-Benchmark ist z. B. hier zu sehen: Asus Mars II im Test: Die extremste Grafikkarte der Welt - Wahnsinn done right - amd, grafikkarte, nvidia - Seite 3
> Die Online-Variante unterscheidet sich zwar optisch etwas von der Version im Heft, aber der Grundaufbau ist gleich.


 
Dann den Skallierenden.


----------



## mannefix (1. September 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Special "So schnell ist ihr PC wirklich" (Ausgabe 11/2011)*

SC2 auf 1920er Auflösung


----------



## True Monkey (1. September 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Special "So schnell ist ihr PC wirklich" (Ausgabe 11/2011)*



> Was würdet ihr gerne in einem dazugehörigen Video auf der Heft-DVD sehen?


 
Um den Titel gerecht zu werden könnte man ja die Rechner zum Schluss auf ein paar Möbelroller stellen und sie einen kleinen Abhang herunterrollen lassen


----------



## Species0001 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Special "So schnell ist ihr PC wirklich" (Ausgabe 11/2011)*

Wie wärs mit einem Diagramm/Tabelle, wo CPUs auf der X-Achse und GPUs auf der Y-Achse sind und die sich daraus ergeben Felder dann zunächst für die grobe Übersicht farblich markiert sind (grün = flüssig spielbar, gelb = bedingt spielbar, rot = unspielbar; optional vllt nach 1-2 Zwischenschritte, wie orange oder so) und dann die genauen fps-Werte in den Feldern stehen?

Falls das eine zu große Platzverschwendung ist, könnten die einzelnen Felder noch in mehrere Auflösungen aufgebrochen werden (pro Feld so viele Farb-/fps-Werte, wie Auflösungen getestet werden (also in dem Fall 4)).
z.B. hätte die Kombination aus i7 2600K und Radeon 6990 bei Crysis 2 ein Feld mit 4 grünen fps-Werten, da alle Auflösungen flüssig laufen; im Gegensatz dazu hat der i7 2600K im Zusammenspiel mit einer GTX260 einen grünen Wert bei 1680x1050, einen gelben bei 1920x1080 und rot bei allen Auflösungen darüber. (ist jetzt nur geraten, kA wies in Wirklichkeit ist)

Ich finde das sehr übersichtlich, da man pro Spiel die Skalierung von CPU und GPU für alle Auflösungen zusammengefasst in einer Tabelle finden und aufgrund der Farben schon ohne Lesen des eigentlichen fps-Wertes abschätzen kann, wie gut es läuft.


----------



## Hydroxid (2. September 2011)

Finde ich Top allerdings würde ich mich freuen wenn GTAIV auch noch mit am Start wäre  
Lg


----------

